# John Cleese rants: Soccer vs. American Football



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 5, 2010)

YouTube - John Cleese rants - Soccer vs Football


----------



## Daniel (Jul 5, 2010)

Get Fuzzy on Soccer


----------



## Daniel (Jul 9, 2010)

Get Fuzzy on the World Cup


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 9, 2010)

YouTube - Monty Python - Philosophers' World Cup

YouTube - Monty Python - Literary Football


----------

